# dry hopping question



## diesel (Feb 26, 2013)

I brewed a batch of beer on Friday night and the recipe calls for dry hopping in the secondary.  I have 2 oz of hop pellets (hopunion).  Do I just dump them in the carboy and then transfer the beer?  Do I wrap them in some cheese cloth?  

If I just dump them in I figured it would be messy when it came time to bottle or keg.

thanks in advance.  

Aaron.

Recipe for Citra IPA

*Recipe Type:*  All Grain
*Yeast:*  Safale US-05
*Batch Size (Gallons):*  5
*Original Gravity:*  1.060
*Final Gravity:*  1.012
*IBU:*  57.2
*Boiling Time (Minutes):*  60
*Color:*  10.4 SRM
*Primary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):*  9 @ 68F
*Secondary Fermentation (# of Days & Temp):*  14 @ 65F
*Tasting Notes:*  Slight Bitterness with loads of [color= rgb(0, 153, 0)]Melon[/color]
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
/Citrus Aroma.

*Grains*
11.25 lb Pale Ale Malt 
1.00 lb Cara-Pils/Dextrine 
0.75 lb Caramunich Malt 
0.50 lb [color= rgb(0, 153, 0)]Honey[/color]
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Malt

*Hops*  
0.75 oz Citra [14.00 %] 60
1.00 oz Citra [14.00 %] 10
1.00 oz Citra [14.00 %] 5
1.00 oz Citra [14.00 %] 1
2.00 oz Simcoe [13.00 %] Dry  I replaced this with Citra hops.  
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet 10

1 Pkgs Safale American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) 

Single Infusion Mash: 154 for 60min

Added 2oz of whole leaf Simcoe into secondary for 14 days, then Kegged.  (Again, I replaced the Simcoe with Citra.

I also used the continuous Sparge method.  The OG was spot on and everything smelled and tasted great. I will know in a few weeks how it turned out.  It was cold and rainy out side last Friday night so I had to change my setup a little but everything worked out.  It seems to save alot of time if you can start heating your water while sparging.  













IMG_4416.JPG



__ diesel
__ Feb 26, 2013






Aaron.


----------



## bdawg (Feb 27, 2013)

I normally throw them right into the secondary loose.  The pellets will dissolve and over time they will settle to the bottom.

They don't pose a problem especially if you are careful about not stirring things up when you siphon out to your bottling bucket/keg.

HTH-


----------



## brewandsmoke (Feb 27, 2013)

X2 on what bdawg said! Happy brewing!


----------



## diesel (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys.. I will just drop them in.  I am excited about this recipe.  I had a Laughing Dog Citra IPA last fall and it was awesome.  I hope to replicate that flavor.

Aaron.


----------



## matt savage (May 10, 2013)

With that much citra hops I am sure this is going to be good.


----------

